
One shot of ketamine could reduce problem drinking - rajnathani
https://www.ucl.ac.uk/news/2019/nov/one-shot-ketamine-could-reduce-problem-drinking
======
rajnathani
On a side note, there have been some pretty interesting posts about ketamine
on HN in the past:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=ketamine&sort=byPopularity&type=story)

